
Losing Conner’s Mind - fern12
https://magazine.atavist.com/losing-conners-mind-batten-disease-brineura
======
sethrin
I am blinded by tears. Words are inadequate to express this tragedy. May God
help this family.

------
smrtinsert
Those monsters in Congress endanger kids like this in the name of some blind
devotion to billionaires. I hope there is a God to judge them mightily for it.

~~~
fapjacks
No god. Only us.

